# GT #29: The Utah Jazz (16-14) @ Los Angeles Lakers (18-10) [12-28]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




























]








[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SG]T. Ariza [PF] L. Odom [C] A. Bynum


The Utah Jazz 




































[PG] D. Williams [SG] R. Brewer [SF] A. Kirilenko [PF] C. Boozer [C] M. Okur


Team Leaders:​
Lakers:​Jazz:​
*Kobe Bryant 27.2​Scoring​Carlos Boozer	24.6​ *
*Andrew Bynum 10.1​Rebounds​Carlos Boozer 11.6​*
*Kobe Bryant 4.9​Assists:​Deron Williams 8.8​ *
*Andrew Bynum 2.1​Blocks:​Andrei Kirilenko 2.0​*
*Kobe Bryant 2.0​Steals:​Ronnie Brewer 2.2​*
*Andrew Bynum 62.5​FG%:​Carlos Boozer 55.9​*
*Vladimir Radmanovic 40.2​3PT%​Deron Williams 39.0​*





























































<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/za08zWrZ-QE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/za08zWrZ-QE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EYOxSX9nZ8k&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EYOxSX9nZ8k&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know it's not Utah team or managements fault, they were awesome in letting Fisher go.. I know not all fans were represented in the last meeting vs Utah. And I think most of the Utah fans on basketballboards are class acts, and not grouped into the bunch of losers that boo'ed Fisher a few weeks ago.. But I so want the Lakers to beat the crap out of Utah because of thier low class, petty and ungrateful fan that showed up to the game and boo'ed Derek fisher.

I mean it's not like he moved to LA because he wanted thought we were close to winning a title.. Or that he could get more money than that fat over paid contract he was getting from Utah.

No he took a pay cut, to return to a city that has some of the best medical centers in the country. (I mean the guy was flying to LA and back during the playoffs for his daughter who has caner in her eye for gods sake). 

I normally don't get mad or offended by teams fans or teams in general. But that was on of the lowest points in basketball for me personally that I have ever seen. 

It was probably no big deal to a lot of people, but it was to me.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I know it's not Utah team or managements fault, they were awesome in letting Fisher go.. I know not all fans were represented in the last meeting vs Utah. And I think most of the Utah fans on basketballboards are class acts, and not grouped into the bunch of losers that boo'ed Fisher a few weeks ago.. But I so want the Lakers to beat the crap out of Utah because of thier low class, petty and ungrateful fan that showed up to the game and boo'ed Derek fisher.
> 
> I mean it's not like he moved to LA because he wanted thought we were close to winning a title.. Or that he could get more money than that fat over paid contract he was getting from Utah.
> 
> ...


Amen to all of that. Seriously, those boos were pretty damn surprising to me. And I love Mormons, personally.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want the Jazz to get absolutely annihilated tonight. I want the Lakers to show absolutely no mercy towards them. We always play great against the Jazz at home, and I'm going to say that it's going to happen again. Their confidence is very high right now, and with Kobe and Bynum leading the way, I think we can win this game. I hope D-Fish torches them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers have split the first two meetings of their season series with Utah 1-1 after winning last season’s series with the Jazz 2-1. The Jazz and Lakers have now met 141 times in the regular season (89-52), 123 times since the Jazz moved to Utah (76- 47). The Lakers have gone 5-5 in their last 10 overall games with the Jazz but had their three-game win streak against Utah snapped with their 96-120 loss November 30 at Utah. The Lakers are 13-3 all-time against the Jazz at STAPLES Center (8-2 in their last 10 home games). In Utah, the Lakers have gone 4-6 in their last 10 road games. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 19-10 against Utah. Last season, the Lakers scored a series record 132 points in a 132-102 victory over the Jazz 11/30/06 in their lone game at STAPLES Center, improving upon the old mark of 131 points achieved at Utah on December 4, 1986. Additionally in that game, Kobe Bryant established a new series-high with 52 points against the Jazz, surpassing his own record of 43 points (3/22/05) while also bettering Adrian Dantley’s Jazz mark of 50 established in November of 1979. Bryant’s 30-point third quarter tied his own franchise record and is tied for the fourth-highest scoring quarter in NBA history. In 38 games against the Jazz (30 starts), Bryant is averaging 25.9 points. Bryant is currently 17 points shy of reaching 1,000 for his career against the Jazz and is averaging 35.0 points against Utah over his last five games. Additionally, Lakers guard Derek Fisher played last season for Utah, appearing in all 82 games, starting 61 and averaging 10.1 points and 3.3 assists in 27.9 minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*

If we do not come ready to play 48 minutes of smart, hard-nosed basketball tonight we will be in for a repeat of the dreadful result from the last time we played the Jazz (a 120-96 loss at Utah on November 30th). We were quite simply out-hustled, out-smarted, and whipped in every category that night. Two of their starters (Okur and Boozer) didn’t play yet we were still out rebounded 48-34, we turned the ball over 20 times for 28 Jazz points, were out-scored 70-40 in the paint, and gave up 70 first half points. Kirilenko and Williams both had monster games. Sometimes when we go back to study the last time we played a team it is interesting to hear the commentator’s take on the game. Hubie Brown from ESPN made a comment in the second half that Utah was able to catch the ball wherever they wanted and do whatever they wanted with it. That kind of summed up that horrible game. Since that game Utah had a tough spell playing 9 of twelve on the road. They were able to get back on track with a home win on 12-26 over the Dallas Mavs.

That win over the Mavs was the first game back for Okur after missing a stretch with an injury. The Jazz are now back to their regular starting lineup of Williams and Brewer in the backcourt, Kirilenko and Boozer at forwards, and Okur at center. Millsap and Harpring will provide toughness and energy off the bench and Collins, Miles and Hart round out the players who will get time (Gordon Giricek has not played since a run in with Coach Sloan however they have supposedly met and so Giricek may get time tonight). This is a deep, talented team and we know they will play smart and hard which creates a challenge every time you play Utah.

Offensively, the Jazz average 104 points a game (5th in the NBA), shooting 48.7% from the field (2nd in the NBA) and are 2nd in the league in assists. The ball will be in Williams’ hands and he will push it and look for early opportunities. The Jazz lane runners will do a good job of running hard and wide and they will cross underneath as they look to get into their early offense, “POWER”.

We know that in the half court we will see their 1-4 double high post offensive system. They are an excellent cut and slash team and they beat us on basket cuts frequently in the loss at Utah. Our team/help defense must be better tonight.

Defensively, the Jazz like to pack it in the paint and attack penetration. We must protect the ball because this is a good stripping, steals team (3rd in the league). Kirilenko loves to come from the weakside to block shots or get steals.

As stated earlier, Kirilenko and Williams dominated the game at Utah so we must be ready to contain them. The return of Boozer and Okur makes their entire lineup formidable. Last season the Jazz really rolled when Okur had big nights so we must try to limit his production. A major part of our recipe for success this season has been our bench so we must get that spark from the reserves in order to come out with a victory.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kick some *** seabass.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Would be great to see us stay at a high level of play for back to back games. Would show a great amount of growth for us.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Deron Williams shredded us last game. We need to be efficient on offense so we can get our defense set. Put kobe or trevor on him, Make Brewer make some shots.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil Jackson kicked *** with that bow tie!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Phil Jackson kicked *** with that bow tie!


Seriously, I hope he is rocking the tie today as well.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So Phil will pass Red Auerbach on the all time win list of the Lakers win tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum has 3 rebounds allready


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum with a monster start already.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Did anyone else lol when Okur tried to mimic Bynum's alley oop and failed miserably.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow no foul on Kobe... what a bad call.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Did anyone else lol when Okur tried to mimic Bynum's alley oop and failed miserably.


Yep. :lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers take the lead up by 1 with a nice drive by Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damnit Bynum


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum already with 8 points / 4 rebounds, and Kobe has 4 assists.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Lakers looked so good with Ariza in the line up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously.. If the Jazz are going to play this level of defense inside.. Is there even a reason to shoot a jump shot?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way, anyone mind PM'ing me a link or a way to find links for Sundays Boston/Lakers game.. Another NBA TV exlusive... So glad I bought league pass, just to get the games I really want left out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. I dont like to nit pick already.. But Kwame could have totally nailed a dunk right now on his first touch of the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh ****... Theres Kwame...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... Offensive explosion so far.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

13 point lead and Kobe has 5 dimes and is heating up from 3 point distance.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Oh ****... Theres Kwame...


Haha, thats the same expression I got when I saw a # 54 jersey.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow what a nice start... 14-0 run.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kwame as offically lost is starting role...thank God


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. I'm not saying anything... But you all know what Im thinking right now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> By the way, anyone mind PM'ing me a link or a way to find links for Sundays Boston/Lakers game.. Another NBA TV exlusive... So glad I bought league pass, just to get the games I really want left out.


PMed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> PMed.


Thanks Eternal.. 

Much appricate it!

I was totally bummed when I saw it wasn't on league pass. Ive been waiting for this game for two weeks now! I'll rep you when I spread some more around! :worthy:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Really worth gambling on that steal Kwame..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is INSANE right now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe on fire from downtown...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Thanks Eternal..
> 
> Much appricate it!
> 
> I was totally bummed when I saw it wasn't on league pass. Ive been waiting for this game for two weeks now! I'll rep you when I spread some more around! :worthy:


No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

My god Kobe's on fire.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame at the line... That's never good.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

My god Kwame cant still catch a ball...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That was a nice pass by Kobe, too bad Kwame couldn't catch it, even though it was a fast ball.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> My god Kwame cant still catch a ball...


That was a tough catch for anybody though.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Eternal said:


> That was a tough catch for anybody though.


True...I guess to his defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> That was a tough catch for anybody though.


Yeah. I wont fault him on that either.. There was was a lot of mustard on that pass.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I mean seriously...does kwame not work on catching passes in practice? The sad thing about that play was his hands were ready for the pass.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

As long as Kwame gives effort I'm fine with him. He just has no business starting, or getting bulk minutes. Otherwise I'm fine.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Our defense doesn't look to bad either.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.. That Ronny swat was freaking awesome.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The thing I like about the way the Lakers are playing right now is the serious tone. They arent goofing around. They look like they want to win this game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The thing I like about the way the Lakers are playing right now is the serious tone. They arent goofing around. They look like they want to win this game.


They remember what happened the last time they played utah.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I was just about to say great hustle by Radman on the take away.. Then he commits that foul....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was the worst lob pass Ive ever seen...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Radman hit a shot, the Lakers really are firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love watching Farmar play. He has such a gifted BB IQ for such a young player.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it me or does Odom take an unusual amount of abuse every night. It's a wonder he gets injured so often.. People just hammer him to get him to miss.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Is it me or does Odom take an unusual amount of abuse every night. It's a wonder he gets injured so often.. People just hammer him to get him to miss.


True that. Is it just me or does Kobe gets the foul calls on jumpshots but when he gets hacked when he drives into the lane its a no call?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, it's like Odom has a target on him to just get pounded everytime he goes to the lane.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think at the 4 minute mark the Lakers should sit Kobe.. Let him rest up a little to for the second half. You know Utah is going to come out fired up.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Is it me or does Odom take an unusual amount of abuse every night. It's a wonder he gets injured so often.. People just hammer him to get him to miss.


He really does. I think it just shows how fearless he is in attacking the rim, he never goes up soft. If Kwame Brown could learn how to do that he might actually be a decent player in this league.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Again we see Derek fishers BRUTE strength of throwing another guard half way across the building.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh.. Kwame... Thats just unacceptable. Someone if your size and body build should dunk that EVERY damn night.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Poor Kwame...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

He did get fouled.. But still he went up soft.. And didn't get anything. Bynum would have stuffed it through in my opinion.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... back to back 3s.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another 3 for Kobe!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HAHAHAH Derek Fisher.. 300 pound sumo wrestler.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This is just pure bliss. I don't think I enjoy watching the Lakers beat the crap out of any team in the league more than Utah. Sweet, sweet revenge.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

He sure seems like it tonight lol. Looks like the Jazz are trying to copy the Suns and fall whenever an opportunity arrives.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.. Luke.. I dont even notice hes gone.. Trevor has been spectacular in his absence.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Let's drop 75 first half points on their sorry a**es.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Damn...don't piss kobe off.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is amazing


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Win or loose.. Already I'm saying this is Kobe's best game of the season. High percentage shots. Great defense. Great team work. If he could play like this every night, he would get MVP for sure.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Come on Kwame.. At least put your ****ing hands up and try to guard Boozer.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bliss....really after watching a team like the Clippers play watching the Lakers right now is a breathe of fresh air ....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

kwame with two hands !! Hhahah


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Um yeah... we just scored 75 points in a half. 

Wait, wtf did I just say.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Best half for us this year so far.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ha, 75 it is. Sweet. Kobe is playing an incredible game, now that he's beginning to trust his teammates more and more he's showing some of that great playmaking ability we know he possesses.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I hate when kobe has to take an off the wall last second shot. This is another reason why his FG% usually looks bad.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

But lets not start humping each other yet... We still got a second half to play.. And we have blown leads like this before.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Look at the way Bynum commands double and triple teams. The league should FEAR his maturity.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> As long as Kwame gives effort I'm fine with him. He just has no business starting, or getting bulk minutes. Otherwise I'm fine.


13-15 mpg is perfect for Kwame if Bynum is capable of playing 33-35 himself without wearing down before the playoffs. I think that's pretty reasonable. To Kwame's credit, he's still a good defender. I wish he had heart though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok.. Amazing first half.. But seriously, lets not start humping each other yet... We still got a second half to play.. And we have blown leads like this before.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> But lets not start humping each other yet... We still got a second half to play.. And we have blown leads like this before.


LOL. You have point there Harvey. But I don't see any way they give this one back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> 13-15 mpg is perfect for Kwame if Bynum is capable of playing 33-35 himself without wearing down before the playoffs. I think that's pretty reasonable. To Kwame's credit, he's still a good defender. I wish he had heart though.



Sounds fine to me. I think he might even play better with less pressure on his shoulders.

He is a decent defender, but at this point I'd much rather see Bynum out there defending. Rather he has the natural body talents that Kwame has or not, its hard for anyone out there to get around Bynums long arms.

I also get annoyed when I see Kwame just stand there and Boozer nail a shot right in front of him. He's getting paid 9 million a year, put your backbone into it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so many times did i see situations where if it were bynum, we'd have 2 more points.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHA, Kobes pump fake draws foul shots again.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ariza is playing great. Great great trade for us in acquiring him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

how many times is he literally better than maurice evans? this is not including that we got rid of cookie!

as far as im concerned, he's at least twice as good.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Once I heard we dumped Cook and Evans for Ariza I screamed HAAALEELLUJAH!!!

What a great trade. Cook has been absolutely worthless since we drafted him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

actually, he's better than you give him credit for... the 2 years before last year, he was up to "slightly crappy"

orlando is stupid, they traded a one dimensional shooter who can't even shoot.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

96 points with 15 minutes to go... maybe Ariza doesn't hurt the offense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers are doing something right now that they never did last year. Whenever Lakers would get a lead they would stop putting in effort and allow the other team to chip away at the lead and make a come back.

Right now you would think the game is much closer with the effort the Lakers are putting in.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wish phil would put java in, i haven't seen him play yet.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was a weak foul call right there. Andrew should get ejected out of anger.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Now Ive seen it all.. Kwame dunked it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar looks so much better since switching back to the 4.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Farmar long distance.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like that Bynum is frustrated with himself.. Even though he has 10 and 9 in limited minutes... I want him to be pissed off when he doesnt have 20 and 15 every night.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Fisher knows how to play the game. He realizes the advantages of having a big man and gets him the ball with pick n roll.

It looks easy.

I'm starting to think my Grandma could throw a lob pass to Bynum...


LOVE the avatar Basel!
Suns are the Lakers archenemies!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Where is Java hiding?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm look for a big 4th quarter from Sasha and Vladi.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... They are really handing out same lame fouls now.. After letting them play jungle ball in the first half... Now its like everything is a foul.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was about 5 horrible plays in a row for the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And Vladi is playing like crap.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Soon Mihms gonna have to come in because of foul troubles.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For ****s sake no more fouls.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> actually, he's better than you give him credit for... the 2 years before last year, he was up to "slightly crappy"
> 
> orlando is stupid, *they traded a one dimensional shooter who can't even shoot.*


The way you have that last sentence worded you make them sound smart. I'm assuming you meant "traded for"


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok.. I rarely says this.. Time to put Farmar on the pine.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Here comes J Crit.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ball hit the room. WTF?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If the ball wouldn't have hit the Rim Bynum would have gotten his own miss and it would have been passing to himself.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Somebody go tell Steve Javi that point spread is only 5.5 points and making calls like that won't help his cause.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum needs a rebound


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When Crit drives I see a little Kobe in him in terms of creating shots.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Collins is doing a good job pissing off Bynum and now Ronny. Ive been watching him grabbing and hanging up on them.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man if they call the game this tight on our bigs vs Boston were in serious trouble.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If Sasha doesn't play vs Boston.. Then everyone is going to get there wishes. Crit will get some minutes for sure. Not exactly the best team to learn against.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

NEXT

i really wish, the boston game was nationally televised, some extra hype would make that LAL BOS rivalry re-spark a bit quicker


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

first time seeing java.. i like him. great explosiveness, and granted he wasn't really guarding an offensive threat, but his d looked good too. also, he didn't force any shots up like the machine would.

the machine is such a stat-whore. that should be his new name.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Crit just got owned by Millsap. Ouch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Second unit really stunk up the fourth. This should have been a 30 point blow out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

How did this turn into such an embarrassing win? Is that even possible? To win but be embarrassed?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great, great, GREAT first three quarters...PATHETIC 4th quarter...we should've won by 30+ easily. 

Kobe continued his raping of the Jazz, which he seems to do every time they meet. 

Up next: Boston.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Boy is this team completely different from last year. Winning with D is a great thing.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ariza really looks good besides for the FT's.

Great trade...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not even going to ask who the Player of the Game was. It's unanimous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Not even going to ask who the Player of the Game was. It's unanimous.


Yeah. Top notch defense... Got everyone going.. Then had a quiet 30 something points in three quarters.

Was his best game this season in my opinion.


----------

